# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Marmara N [Αegean Glory, Francoise, Marietta II, Atlantis, Cap Vert, Nuova Ventura]

## scoufgian

ΤΟ ΑΕGEAN GLORY ΑΠΟΠΛΕΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΣΟΥΔΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚ CARGO


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1187

----------


## a.molos

Το aegean glory στου Βασιλειάδη για καθάρισμα με το όνομα francoise στην πρύμνη του.

francoise.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Ενα ro/ro που δούλεψε για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα στην Ελλάδα, με τα σινιάλα της Anek Cargo, πριν φύγει για την γείτονα με το όνομα ΜΑRΜΑRA N. To πλοίο ήρθε αρχικά με τό όνομα ATLANTIS στο Πέραμα (1η φωτό) το 1994, ενω το 1996 μετονομάσθηκε σε ΜΑΡΙΕΤΤΑ ΙΙ (2η φωτό). Το ΜΑΡΙΕΤΤΑ (το πρώτο) ήταν το πρώην ΛΙΝΔΟΣ.

----------


## a.molos

H επάνοδος του πλοίου στην Ελλάδα έγινε με το όνομα FRANCOISE, και μετονομάσθηκε σε ΑEGEAN GLORY.Εδώ το πλοίο στη δεξαμενή "Βασιλειάδη" καθαρίζετε στα ύφαλα του, ενώ στην πρύμνη του φαίνονται και τα δύο ονόματα του πλοίου.

----------


## a.molos

Το πλοίο έτοιμο πλέον με τα σινιάλα του ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ στην 1η και με αυτά της ΑΝΕΚ στη 2ή. Τα σινιάλα της Αegean Cargo σαφώς ομορφότερα απο αυτά της ΑΝΕΚ, πιο καλλιτεχνικά !.

----------


## Ellinis

> Ενα ro/ro που δούλεψε για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα στην Ελλάδα, με τα σινιάλα της Anek Cargo, πριν φύγει για την γείτονα με το όνομα ΜΑRΜΑRA N. To πλοίο ήρθε αρχικά με τό όνομα ATLANTIS στο Πέραμα (1η φωτό) το 1994, ενω το 1996 μετονομάσθηκε σε ΜΑΡΙΕΤΤΑ ΙΙ (2η φωτό). Το ΜΑΡΙΕΤΤΑ (το πρώτο) ήταν το πρώην ΛΙΝΔΟΣ.


Ως ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ το είχε φέρει η Αgapitos Lines. Καλός φίλος μου είχε πει πως στις σκέψεις τους ήταν να μετασκευαστεί σε επιβατηγό :shock:
Πάντως δεν ταξίδεψε καθόλου για λογαριασμό του και έφυγε σύντομα...για να επιστρέψει ξανά.

----------


## opelmanos

ΤΟ AEGEAN GLORY ξεκουράζεται στη Σούδα.Η φωτό είναι τραβηγμένη από τον ΤΕΟ Κυριακή του Πάσχα του 2004

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45613

----------


## opelmanos

Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά με αυτό το πλοίο?Έχουμε κανένα νέο του ?

----------


## Ergis

> Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά με αυτό το πλοίο?Έχουμε κανένα νέο του ?


αυτο νομιζα οτι ειχε παει για σκραπ

----------


## Ellinis

Μια χαρά ταξιδεύει ακόμη, για την ISTANBUL LINES DENIZCILIK.

----------


## opelmanos

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Έλίνις

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αδερφάκι του Ravenna είναι;*

----------


## Apostolos

Χωρις να έχει επιμηκυνθει

----------

